# bumble bee and cbs are the same?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi guys just want to know if bumble bee and cbs are the same?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> hi guys just want to know if bumble bee and cbs are the same?


I'm pretty sure bumble bee are different, although some people call CBS bumble bee shrimp generally bumble bee shrimp are caridina breviata. The way I differentiate them is from their pattern. CBS have white on the head, while bumble bee (breviata) have black on the head.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yup totally diff.. I have both in my tank.. and yes black on the head is distinctive of bumble bees. CBS is literally a black version of crs.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi jimmy any pics of bumble bee? are you planing to cross them with your crs/cbs?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I will be happy to see bumble bee pictures as well.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

here's a true, well-coloured bumble bee
most of us here would know what a CBS looks like.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> here's a true, well-coloured bumble bee
> most of us here would know what a CBS looks like.


Look at the pictures of original shrimps 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...umble-bee-shrimp-collecting-trip-(In-Viet-Nam)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I believe the orginal bumble bee shrimp in the hobby is actually brown and white. To understand the difference, you'll have to take a walk on the history behind the two shrimps or three types of shrimp.
But I think it's safe to say that in the very beginning there was no distinction between bee shrimp and bumble bee shrimp. They where always grouped together and called bumble bee shrimps or short form bee shrimp.
See: http://www.petshrimp.com/bumblebeeshrimp.php
This is back in 2004 where many people still believed that they are the same. As you can see, black head and white head are grouped into one catagory. One thing they can agree on is that they are harvest in different location. Ie., South China or Hong Kong.
Then later on, people started breaking them apart. White heads are termed bee shrimp (also refer to as diamond bee shrimp) and bumble bee shrimp have black heads.
Here is an example of what some to the conversations:
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-288.html
As you may suspect, bee shrimps are the Crystal red shrimp. Bumble bees weren't supposed to cross with the bee shrimps because they are of a different species. Or so some of us believed (including me). I was never able to cross my bumble bee with my CRS. One reason being, I was able to breed CRS in Toronto tab water, but the bumble bee shrimp requires different parameters to survive. One that I didn't have the experience and understanding to provide at the time. Most of my bumble bee died before they interbreed, and of those that survived, they did not cross.
Fast forward a few years and I can accross the Vietnam collection as posted above. If that link is true, then there are at least three types of bumble bee shrimps harvested at different locations. As you can see from those pictures, the black is very prominant. These, I believe are the ones used in Taiwan that gives you King Kong and Pandas and the likes. But as you can see from the pictures. These ones have black heads, which makes them a bumble bee shrimps. To my experiment, they weren't supposed to have crossed with the CRS or bee shrimps. And yet, CBS and CRS cross regularly? (I don't know as I never own a CBS, but some of you guys should know).
So I guess I was wrong? Or was the bumble bee shrimp harvested in Vietname a third type?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you very much for the detailed explanation!
Different color of a head is a clear way to differentiate them.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I got one left, most of them dies from a bad move . The grades I have is very low, the striped dont depict a good spec, but I will post them next time I post my nano tank contest. The one Bei put up is a nice sample.

here is cbs not my pic










bee shrimp

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8Ny_AotuPcHioAOvPn99CqguKvju6yKw2gHegcPbc2rReuoI3&t=1

http://arizonainverts.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2030&view=&hl=crystal black&fromsearch=1
heres a link to a discussion on the topic


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> I got one left, most of them dies from a bad move . The grades I have is very low, the striped dont depict a good spec, but I will post them next time I post my nano tank contest. The one Bei put up is a nice sample.


another great explanation to further clarify the confusion.

p.s. I'm gonna have to start calling you Shang...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look at the pictures of original shrimps
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...umble-bee-shrimp-collecting-trip-(In-Viet-Nam)


oh man! that would be nice to just harvest those shrimps lol


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

brapbrapboom said:


> oh man! that would be nice to just harvest those shrimps lol


Man Im drooling over those ... Brap Brap Booom! I actually said that loud.. its a pretty cool name =)

And Bei.. its totally cool to call me Shang.. but my shanghainese is brutal, When I go to AI, Sam makes fun of me. But I guess its not as bad as my mando.. man I need to brush up on that.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a crappy grade bee from luckys.
Bee vs cbs










Other shrimp tank pics


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

It is my understanding from reading on the web about these, that Bee shrimps (ie; Bumblebee for want of a better name for them) are the original ancestors of our Crystal shrimps. They have all black heads as opposed to CBS which have all white heads. The CBS is the original Crystal shrimp and the Red Crystal shrimp is a color morph of the CBS.

CBS do produce both red and black offspring, whereas red does not produce black. Red x Red = Red.

I just found one of my Bumblebees is berried today! This is one tank I dosed with Mosura Eros.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


>


That's a gorgeous crown


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> It is my understanding from reading on the web about these, that Bee shrimps (ie; Bumblebee for want of a better name for them) are the original ancestors of our Crystal shrimps. They have all black heads as opposed to CBS which have all white heads. The CBS is the original Crystal shrimp and the Red Crystal shrimp is a color morph of the CBS.
> 
> CBS do produce both red and black offspring, whereas red does not produce black. Red x Red = Red.
> 
> I just found one of my Bumblebees is berried today! This is one tank I dosed with Mosura Eros.


The ordering is all wrong.
Bee shrimp is different from bumble bee shrimp. Bee shrimp is what gives you CRS and CBS. As I said, the orginal Bee shrimp is brown, not black. The term CBS comes years after the introduction of CRS. Before CRS exist, there is just bee shrimp.
It's from the wild bee shrimp that produce CRS.
CBS was introduce years after CRS. It's a cross of CRS with some thing else. That's why CBS produce CRS and CBS.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Your quite correct I did write that backwards...(oldtimers disease affects the memory ) What I am wondering is did they cross the Bee shrimp with goldens (were they even around back then) and where did the goldens come from? Sooo many questions and just not enough real info out there.

Either way these are cool shrimps! I actually like my CBS more than the CRS.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yup thats correct, and the bee are brownish, and are more brown when they are stressed.



Zebrapl3co said:


> The ordering is all wrong.
> Bee shrimp is different from bumble bee shrimp. Bee shrimp is what gives you CRS and CBS. As I said, the orginal Bee shrimp is brown, not black. The term CBS comes years after the introduction of CRS. Before CRS exist, there is just bee shrimp.
> It's from the wild bee shrimp that produce CRS.
> CBS was introduce years after CRS. It's a cross of CRS with some thing else. That's why CBS produce CRS and CBS.


----------

